# Sun beds



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

Right. Need a tan, looking a bit pasty really.

Got about 2 ish weeks until I could do with looking a bit browner.

Any of you regular sunbed users got any advice on times and how many times to go in these two weeks?

I know its a bit of a daft question really.

Oh and no MT2 or whatever its called :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

pale


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Why no MT2...your wasting your time in 2 weeks without it...


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

do 3 x 6 minuite sessions per week. That should get you tanned in 2 weeks.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

6 mins every day and you'll be tanned.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Stop sleeping and look outside! The sun is shining!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Are sunbeds more dangerous than the direct sunlight?


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

slunkeh said:


> do 3 x 6 minuite sessions per week. That should get you tanned in 2 weeks.


Doubt it.



bigmitch69 said:


> 6 mins every day and you'll be tanned.


I think I would go along with this. Perhaps use a tan accelerator aswell.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Jammy1 said:


> Doubt it.
> 
> I think I would go along with this. Perhaps use a tan accelerator aswell.


Gets me tanned once per week but i do tan easy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

slunkeh said:


> Gets me tanned once per week but i do tan easy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Me too, ive been using sunbeds for a few years and i only need 1x 12 mins a week, last week had 3, bit orange right now but kinda like it lol.

Don't think 3 is enough for the OP though if hes pale. Id go ever day or second day and start off with low minutes.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

And why can't you go out to the park or something for at least an hour? It's not like it's snowing -.-


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

cgospodinov said:


> And why can't you go out to the park or something for at least an hour? The weather is good anyway...


X2 on this just a quick walk to town or round the block would do it waste off money sunbeds in this weather IMO


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

bigmitch69 said:


> 6 mins every day and you'll be tanned.


Would you start on 6 mins though? Or lower like 4? Then build up by 2 mins each time?


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Jd123 said:


> Would you start on 6 mins though? Or lower like 4? Then build up by 2 mins each time?


My sunbed place does 3, 6 and 9 mins. I can do 9 mins but prefer having more 6 min sessions. I'm quite dark skinned for a white guy. How pale are you? Start of low and build up. Better than burning on your first session.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Zola said:


> Are sunbeds more dangerous than the direct sunlight?


Yeah, the ozone filters out certain wavelengths of UV radiation from natural light, whereas sunbeds don't. Hence you get high doses of broad spectrum UV radiation and so increased risk of carcinogenesis - I'll happily be corrected, though I believe this is correct.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

You'll never catch me on one!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

bigmitch69 said:


> My sunbed place does 3, 6 and 9 mins. I can do 9 mins but prefer having more 6 min sessions. I'm quite dark skinned for a white guy. How pale are you? Start of low and build up. Better than burning on your first session.


Not pale pale, just not brown :laugh:

Yea gonna do 3 tomorrow, 6 monday, 6 wednesday, 6 friday


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

I used to use sun beds a fair bit, ended up with skin cancer on my neck, avoid like the plague now...


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

Greenspin said:


> Yeah, the ozone filters out certain wavelengths of UV radiation from natural light, whereas sunbeds don't. Hence you get high doses of broad spectrum UV radiation and so increased risk of carcinogenesis - I'll happily be corrected, though I believe this is correct.


I agree, they are not the best. And using them all year every week is stupid. I'm on about using for a week, so I don't look so pale


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Jd123 said:


> I agree, they are not the best. And using them all year every week is stupid. I'm on about using for a week, so I don't look so pale


If its only for a week mate, save your money and sit in the garden... :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

Gab said:


> If its only for a week mate, save your money and sit in the garden... :thumbup1:


Hmm, but tbh mate I don't have time too.

If I had time in the day to sit for a few hours I would


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Fair enough mate, you could always go down the road of fake tan.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

Gab said:


> Fair enough mate, you could always go down the road of fake tan.....


I might be a nob, but I'm not a big enough nob to start fake tanning :lol:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Jd123 said:


> I might be a nob, but I'm not a big enough nob to start fake tanning :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Zola said:


> Are sunbeds more dangerous than the direct sunlight?


I used sunbeds 4 times a week for 9-12mins from December-April. No problems here except to many chicks digging my sht


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I used sunbeds 4 times a week for 9-12mins from December-April. No problems here except to many chicks digging my sht


Just done 3 as I haven't been on in a couple of years. Thinking about going tomorrow for 6 then tues for 6 thurs for 6 and sat for 6?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> I might be a nob, but I'm not a big enough nob to start fake tanning :lol:


Instead of going full fake tan you could use one of those moisturisers that have a hint of fake tan in just to give you a bit of colour. Sun beds are really bad for your skin, they make it look like leather if you use them too much


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

tamara said:


> Instead of going full fake tan you could use one of those moisturisers that have a hint of fake tan in just to give you a bit of colour. Sun beds are really bad for your skin, they make it look like leather if you use them too much


Yeah I have seen them, look quite good.

But suppose using these beds is only for a week to see if I can build up some color before I go away. Not going to make it a common thing


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I used sunbeds 4 times a week for 9-12mins from December-April. No problems here except to many chicks digging my sht


Plenty of future left in you to have a mutation that your body doesn't catch, that could become malignant. But then again, there are dangers in most thing in life, just about picking and choosing the risks you're willing to take. But sunbeds, in my opinion, aren't something that should be advertised as something that are just fine to use, tbh.


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

10 mins once a week keeps me tanned.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Yeah I have seen them, look quite good.
> 
> But suppose using these beds is only for a week to see if I can build up some color before I go away. Not going to make it a common thing


If you're going away you could use the beds to give you a base colour then invest in a tan prolonger to keep your holiday tan and one of those moisturisers with a hint of fake tan in to keep the glow.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

tamara said:


> If you're going away you could use the beds to give you a base colour then invest in a tan prolonger to keep your holiday tan and one of those moisturisers with a hint of fake tan in to keep the glow.


Yeah thats the plan. Gonna go on them this week, just to get some color going.

Tested it out today for 3 mins but wasn't long enough. Thinking 6 tomorrow then every 48 hours up till sunday


----------

